# Gymkhana 2



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I know someone posted up the link to the first Ken Block Gymkhana video a while back, but here is #2. This stuff is incredible!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just in case anyone was wondering, Chaser is a manager for a valet company, and that is actually Chaser teaching his employees to park your car :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Precision, my man, precision. We got it. :wink:


----------

